# who likes to fish?



## frankcos (Mar 4, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you are avid fisherman and woman? Besides weed, my next favorite hobby is fishing. I love a beautiful day out on the lake fishing with good friends and good weed. Sometimes we catch nothing but a buzz, but we always have a good time. Around here we ice fish when its frozen but its nothing like spring time bass fishing and pulling in native trout from the banks of the river. I think Im getting spring fever.... What do you like to fish for?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

oh ya i love to fish, its gettin close to hybrid time around here and i can't wait.. the rivers fill up with huge striped bass.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

You gotta catch one before you can catch one!! I spend a lot of time out on my little fishing boat, its a Crestliner Super Seaman, LOL. I've been running a 1960 3hp Johnson outboard, but got a 1977 15hp Sears Gamefisher that I rebuilt over the winter and cant wait to get back out there. There's a 45inch northern pike that got away from me when my knot came untied last summer, that never happened to me before so changed my knot. I live about 100 yards from the Co river but I grew up in Wisconsin so I'm not a big river fisherman.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yeah. Then BBQ by the riverside here in WA. Steelhead is my thing.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 4, 2011)

I love to fish! Around here it's walley, small/large mouth bass and trout.  I'm not much for ice fishing ( i hate being cold ), but as soon as its warmer than 50 degrees outside, you will see me in the river or hitting up any pond i see on my way home for work. Yes, i drive around with a fishing pole in my truck. hahaha


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

Frankcos is fishing now lol on my local canal i fish 4 carp and pike when i get home in abit il put up a pic of a little jack i got bout a hour ago nothing like spining when ya heads spining lol i can walk for miles pikeing but im to lazy to walk shop haha


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 4, 2011)

Where I live in Florida, it's a fisherman's paradise.

Fresh water river fishing, pond and lake fishing.

Salt water Blue water fishing, surf fishing, inlet fishing and intra-coastal waters fishing.

My personal favorite is the Southern King Fish, AKA; "Whiting" that is a small one pound fish caught in the surf at dawn. The meat is white, flaky and mildly sweet tasting. I eat it as sushi, baked, fried and stewed.

Lots of both fresh water and salt water species here.

All ya gotta do is make sure a moccasin or gator isn't going to bite you on the butt and you're good to go here.


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 4, 2011)

Fishing is AWESOME!!  Love to fish,  I actually "of all things" grew up fly fishing around the sierras. Both of my parents were guides, who both went on to multiple salt water world records.  I haven't been fly fishing in years now though, but many fond child hood memories of catching brookies and monster cutthroats on my fly rod.

Mostly fish the ocean now, but I have a couple of really nice river systems around me as well.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> My personal favorite is the Southern King Fish, AKA; "Whiting" that is a small one pound fish caught in the surf at dawn. The meat is white, flaky and mildly sweet tasting. I eat it as sushi, baked, fried and stewed.


 Never had that, I love sushi and will try anything, So far my fav is jackfish.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Never had that, I love sushi and will try anything, So far my fav is jackfish.


 
It's a surf catch at dawn, using a long shank #6 chrome with a 1/4" of fresh dead shrimp as bait. Toss it at about 100 feet from the beach and work it in medium fast. Set the hook at the first nibble, as they are one of the best bait stealer's in the world of fish.

I have my own sushi freezer, so I clean em, wrap the fillets in cellophane with no air bubbles and freeze it at -25F for 10 days. Then it can be eaten safely as sushi.

Sauteed in butter and served with rice covered in a medium thick white pepper gravy and up side some Hoppin John and corn bread and I'm in heaven!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

only thing better then fly fishing is SEX!!!!!....But with fishing you never know whats at end of ya line...


Fish ON!!!!!!!


:48:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

here ya go only a baby but second of the year soon the big female's will come hehe


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> here ya go only a baby but second of the year soon the big female's will come heheView attachment 161375


Thats one stubby pike, the ones in the res. I fish are skinny and long.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

you think that stubby i got one on my phone from last week it got a good belly on it il see if i can load it up


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

Bluegills are small but tasty.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

here's the little fatty LOL


i would'nt dare eat anything out of where i fish in a couple year's time these fish will have 3 eye's and glow in the dark LOL


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm lucky, the rivers and reservoirs around here are clean so I eat most of what I catch.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2011)

If it wasn't for the weekend rain we're getting I'ld be head to the trout streams for the weekend or longer. It's time to get outdoors and soak up some sun.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with you 4U, I love fly fishing and tie my own flies. I have a jet powered kayak (Mokai), it goes anywhere and stable. Good on fuel, too. I went 20 miles up river and it only burned 3/4 gallons fuel.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not much of a lake/river fisherman anymore, but there are some great spots around here to get nice rainbows and browns, or even kokanee. 
For about the past 7 years or so I've turned my attention to pretty much just fishing for dungeness crab. Sweet, sweet dungeness crab....mmmm:aok:


----------



## frankcos (Mar 4, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I'm with you 4U, I love fly fishing and tie my own flies. I have a jet powered kayak (Mokai), it goes anywhere and stable. Good on fuel, too. I went 20 miles up river and it only burned 3/4 gallons fuel.


I have tried fly tying it was pretty cool. I have also made quite a bit of my own lures There is a site I use that you can get any fishing lure supply you can think of. My favorite Is when I get baked and get out the air brush kit and bring the little bugger to life. Its so cool to catch a fish on a plug you widdled and painted yourself.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I have tried fly tying it was pretty cool. I have also made quite a bit of my own lures There is a site I use that you can get any fishing lure supply you can think of. My favorite Is when I get baked and get out the air brush kit and bring the little bugger to life. Its so cool to catch a fish on a plug you widdled and painted yourself.


 

ostpicsworthless: ive allways wanted to use that and hamster lewis beat me to it every time , haha hamster finaly 
hey frankcos does this site do world wide ? or what could i look for so i could see if there way a uk version 
 see this big grin im High on a bud i found in a old jar from my last house hehe any way i love doing thing with my hand's and it sound's fun could you post a link for me please
peace fruity


----------



## frankcos (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to look around on my old computer to find some pictures as I don't have my tackle box handy. I will get on that.. As far as the site it is hxxp://www.jannsnetcraft.com/  they have tons on stuff.. I checked with them and they say they do ship world wide. Good Luck..


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

thank's frankcos


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2011)

I love to fish.  Unfortunately, I don't ever get to anymore.

I remember as a kid with my dad wading out into the surf of the Gulf Of Mexico, dead shrimp on my hook.  I once caught a big black drum, well it was big to me, lol.  I wanted to get it stuffed and hang it on my wall, instead my dad gave it to a poor family who were fishing for their dinner.  I was so damn mad... Hahaha.  He never heard the end of it...

I've always been a good fisherman, however I won't take them off my hook.  Nor will I bait it will I bait my hook with anything that's alive.  Dead shrimp or lures for me.  Yea, pretty weak I know.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2011)

Grouper!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

Where i live there is alot of water, i mean alot, i have ice fish since i was a kid with my Dad, and get out in the summer every chance i get, we go for Pickerel, (i believe its walleye in America) large and small mouth bass and if we are lucky we get to fight a musky, short for muskalunge (sp), in the fall yellow perch go crazy around here and you can get 20-30 in an afternoon and make a great meal.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohyea!!  I like to "cross-fish" in the summer.  fresh water pond in the morning for bass, and whack makeral in the afternoon, bait my buddies 5 trap with the mak, and have lobster for dinner!!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Big time bass fisherman here.  Love to chase the smallies in the rivers- such a good fight!

Only made it out on the ice a couple times this year- caught more buzz than fish.

Come spring I always keep a rod in my car- never know when the urge will hit.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 4, 2011)

My first bass of the year, end of January.  Hopefully not the last.

Can't wait to get back on the water and catch some more.  Bass are my favorite.  Was just over at the Patio Boat checking on the batteries today.  

My husband always said fishing was better than sex, I still don't know if I agree, but it sure lasts longer.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 4, 2011)

LOVE fishing.... Whether it is active bass fishin... castin on ever log and stick up on the water.... OR ...  laying on the back in the middle of the night waiting for a bell to ring on my catfish rod.......


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 4, 2011)

Want fun?????   Fish Ky Lake....  Late April  or so.... Crappie...  Light gear.. 4 LB or less...... HUGE FUN...  Plus Crappie is one of the best eatting fish  there ever was.....

2 lb crappie not uncommon.... which is HUGE!!!!!!!   Year by year it varies of course though...


----------



## mountain man (Mar 4, 2011)

Ice Darkhouse spearing, using decoys for Pike as long as your leg........


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2011)

I go after Muskie, Northern Pike, Walleye, and Bass. Totally catch and release, I don't eat fish at all, but I love to catch them.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

The pike were illegally introduced into the lakes around here so if you catch one its illegal to release it. No limit!!:cop:


----------



## Irish (Mar 5, 2011)

emergency doob holder, and friends...peace...


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 5, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> My first bass of the year, end of January. Hopefully not the last.
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the water and catch some more. Bass are my favorite. Was just over at the Patio Boat checking on the batteries today.
> 
> My husband always said fishing was better than sex, I still don't know if I agree, but it sure lasts longer.


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2011)

......:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

:ciao:  


Fish on!!!!!!!...and dont forget the :bong:


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2011)

Dear Abby:
When I finally retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying my
favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat and
tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing. Finally,
one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam the shop owner
who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. We quickly became
fishing buddies. As I said the wife doesn't care about fishing; she not
only refuses to join us she always complains that I spend too much time
fishing.
A few weeks ago Sam and I had the best fishing trip ever. Not only did I
catch the most beautiful bass you've ever seen, only a few minutes later
Sam must have caught his twin brother! So I took a picture of Sam holding
up the two nice bass that we caught and showed the picture to the wife
hoping that maybe she'd get interested. Instead she says she doesn't want
me to go fishing at all anymore! And she wants me to sell the
boat! I think she just doesn't like to see me enjoying myself.
What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby or
quit fishing and sell the boat as she insists?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 5, 2011)

keep the boat, sell the wife and marry Sam.


----------



## frankcos (Mar 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> keep the boat, sell the wife and marry Sam.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 5, 2011)

Love Love Love to fish. I have so many fishing poles, LOL. I was learning to fly fish in Idaho but never got to get good at it. I'm looking now for sport fish to stock my pond (hatcheries). I love to fish anywhere, anytime. The first time I ocean fished was in Pugeot Sound. I caught a flounder. It was so ugly. I had never seen a fish like that before. flat with two eyes on one side. I thought the poor thing was deformed!:lmao: I will tell you it stunk horrible when I cleaned it but was SO delicious when I ate it!


----------



## mrcane (Mar 5, 2011)

I live to fish.. fly fish that is. Mostly fish for steelhead but will chase anything that swims. Hooked on tarpon couple years ago unreel.....
  although the wife says how many rods does one person need???
 Depends what you are fishing for)) Niteshft would like to see that Kayak!!!
Jet powered??????


----------



## niteshft (Mar 6, 2011)

mrcane said:
			
		

> Niteshft would like to see that Kayak!!!
> Jet powered??????


 
Check out "mokai.com". There are some videos there as well. Lots of fun and it goes almost anywhere as it only needs a few inches of water. I could go on and on.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Check out "mokai.com". There are some videos there as well. Lots of fun and it goes almost anywhere as it only needs a few inches of water. I could go on and on.


 
That is just about the coolest small craft I've ever seen! The only part I don't understand is why they made it so difficult to add oil. How often does adding oil happen, (Like how many hours of operation)?

Almost 20 mph. WOW! That would open up a LOT of fishing for me.

I see one of these in my future...maybe they'll have made the oil addition easier by the time I buy one.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know about the oil thing, I have the older version with a honda engine and the oil gets changed as any small engine. It's easy to remove, just a lever that locks the engine and a couple of quick release for the fuel line and throtle and the engine lifts right out. Takes just a minute to install or remove.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

ice off on the "crick"!!   think I'll try 'n get some grandkids out to drown some worms this weekend


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2011)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Love Love Love to fish. I have so many fishing poles, LOL. I was learning to fly fish in Idaho but never got to get good at it. I'm looking now for sport fish to stock my pond (hatcheries). I love to fish anywhere, anytime. The first time I ocean fished was in Pugeot Sound. I caught a flounder. It was so ugly. I had never seen a fish like that before. flat with two eyes on one side. I thought the poor thing was deformed!:lmao: I will tell you it stunk horrible when I cleaned it but was SO delicious when I ate it!



Think a flounder is ugly? Wait till you see or catch a skate wing. Scary. But the best tempura fish you can buy.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm strictly a "fair-weather-fisherman". Now that it's back up in temps and the water temp is climbing again, it won't be long until I go to my favorite surf fishing spot and start catching some sushi!

Every year, the fish I catch save me a ton of money in sushi.

I've gotten real good at making my own. I have sushi pig-outs at home that cost me about $10 for what would be a $100 meal if I went out.

As soon as I buy my fermenting freezer, I'll start making my own sake too!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 17, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm strictly a "fair-weather-fisherman". Now that it's back up in temps and the water temp is climbing again, it won't be long until I go to my favorite surf fishing spot and start catching some sushi!
> 
> Every year, the fish I catch save me a ton of money in sushi.
> 
> ...


 
I've always been afraid to try using fresh caught for sushi- I don't know what to look for (or avoid).  Though I have tried fresh caught tuna.  

You're a brave man (or you know something I don't) Stoney!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I've always been afraid to try using fresh caught for sushi- I don't know what to look for (or avoid). Though I have tried fresh caught tuna.
> 
> You're a brave man (or you know something I don't) Stoney!


 
There are two things that can harm you with fish; Bacteria and parasites.

You control the bacteria. Washing and rinsing a fish in a mild vinegar solution will wash most of the unknowns off the fish before you cut it.

Then, cleaning the fish in the utmost sanitary manner to end up with two fillets.

Then, rinse the fillets again under running water and wrap them with no air bubbles, in cellophane. Put them on a flat pan and freeze in a normal freezer until very firm. Then it can be stacked easily when you transfer it into a freezer like I have that gets below minus 4F and stays there. Mine holds at minus 25F to minus 35F. Hold the fish at that temperature for a minimum of 7 days. The fish is now free of bacteria and parasites. It's safe to eat raw after thawing it in ice water and will taste as fresh as when you caught it.

Bacteria grows mostly on the exterior of the fish. That's easy to control. The freezing kills all the parasites. I checked with the FDA and spoke with a senior FDA Scientist about it. He assured me if I did what I said above, that the fish would be safe to eat.

On large fish, you should not use the tail meat or the meat right next to the fins for eating raw. Those spots are prone to very high parasite infestations and while they would be dead if you followed my instructions, you would still be eating the dead carcasses of the parasites grouped there. Better to stick with the large "deep" layered meat in the fish. Much fewer parasites to none.

I have eaten fish right from the ocean, but I prefer to do the parasite freeze first.

Do a search for a freezer like this: EdgeStar freezer CMF151LSD

1.5 cu ft will hold about 5 pounds of raw fish that has been frozen like I said above.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

Yall never caught nothin unless u caught a 50lb turtle...while your catfishin'...then brought em home

:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

ture story :holysheep:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 17, 2011)

A little beer batter or some dredging in flour and/or cornmeal along with some hot oil and ALL those parasites and bacteria are of little to no concern...


----------



## Irish (Mar 17, 2011)

i use my grandpappy deep fryer. its a tad bit bigger than a granddaddy deep fryer. :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2011)

I got three poles in the water as we speak. I love to fish is an understatement!


caught one cat and a largemouth today- im pulling for a BIG cat!!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 18, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> A little beer batter or some dredging in flour and/or cornmeal along with some hot oil and ALL those parasites and bacteria are of little to no concern...


 
That's as true as it gets.

I love fish that way too.

Broiled, Boiled, Baked, Fried, Seared or raw. I'm good with any of em.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 18, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I got three poles in the water as we speak


 
Get those poles outta the water! You're only supposed to get the line and hook in the water!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

My dad was an angler. He turned me onto fishing. Shoot a month after he passed I went and  bought a I/O boat.? I sit on the water and talk to him a lot with a pole or 2 in the water for him. I was a boy scout. My dad was a scout leader. We did a lot of fun stuff in the short time, compared to others, i guess...Deep sea bass fishing as a kid....mmmmmm so much fun. Good times 

*I miss u pops!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was a kid, my grandpa was caretaker for a huge private lake (600+ acres) filled with blue gill, bass, very big pike (4 footers were common) and perch, we parked our campers there yearly and fishing was the main activity. Blizzard of '78 was crazy, something happened to the lake that has yet to be released, NASA closed the entire area down and brought in HUGE trucks with coverings so you had no clue what was going in...or out. They cleared the private, single lane track of the 20' + snow drifts, widened the lane so their equipment could get in and did who knows what...but there was a large hole in the ice, and dead fish everywhere. We never caught another fish there for years and years, still nothing much there but sickly looking perch. Was odd...our guess was a meteor fell there...or we had company. The ice was melted from the bottom up like something hot went under the surface and boiled the water immediately around the hole.

Fishing has always been a source of enjoyment for me, when my back was screwed up due to a bad driver, I spent whole summers (and winters LOL) on the lakes...live right next to a large sports lake and don't even fish these days, but will get the poles out again, no doubt about it!


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fishin rocks!  i spend a lot of time trout fishing in our many spring fed streams and try to get out on the mighity mississip at least once a week once the weather warms...ice fish all winter long on the mississippi too!   fav fish to eat..toss up between bluegills, crappies or perch.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 18, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> There are two things that can harm you with fish; Bacteria and parasites.
> 
> You control the bacteria. Washing and rinsing a fish in a mild vinegar solution will wash most of the unknowns off the fish before you cut it.
> 
> ...


 
Still don't think I'm ready to try, but thanks for the great response Stoney!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 18, 2011)

I learned to fish at Schadd's, a little resort in calaveras county, near wilseyville, calif. There was a pretty good sized lake and the middle fork of the Moculumme river ran through the center of the property, I now live in Northern Puget Sound and fish the san juan Islands regularly for Salmon of all species, I do alot of stugeon fishing also, I also like going over the mountains to eastern WASHINGTON AND FISHING WALLEYE ON rUFUS WOODS or Banks lake. I almost put on my signature that Friends don't let friends Flyfish!!!  I Steelhead also. I fish. spell check on mocolume


----------



## niteshft (Mar 18, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I almost put on my signature that Friends don't let friends Flyfish!!!


 
That's funny.   

BBFan, good post! I never realized what went into preperation and I'm glad I haven't tried it without knowing that.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 18, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Still don't think I'm ready to try, but thanks for the great response Stoney!


 
You're very welcome BBFan!

I avoided raw sushi for 50 years. Used to make me feel ill just to think about eating raw fish. Then it got so popular in the USA that I kept hearing about it from all my friends.

I was just driving past a place that was one of the fancy Japanese "Steak House" and they also had sushi. I thought, one bite won't kill me and at least then I'll know what I'm not missing.

I tried a spicy tuna nigiri with a tad of soy sauce on it, (two drops), and stuck that thing in my mouth and started chewing, expecting it to be disgusting.

The flavor surprised the hell out of me. A very mild, no "fish" taste at all, kind of buttery soft bite of a combination of flavors that was great!

At that very moment, I was hooked on sushi.

I'm looking for a 12 step program for sushi junkies!


----------



## frankcos (Mar 18, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> ture story :holysheep:


I have to go hunting but I have some pics of a 20 pound snapper I caught on a 4" purple rubber worm. I thought I had a tire..


----------



## BBFan (Mar 19, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You're very welcome BBFan!
> 
> I avoided raw sushi for 50 years. Used to make me feel ill just to think about eating raw fish. Then it got so popular in the USA that I kept hearing about it from all my friends.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'm in that program. I'll pm the details.  Probably do sushi 3 times a month.

I've only recently learned I've been eating it wrong- I put a slice of pickled ginger on top over the wasabi and dunk it in the soy sauce- was just told that you're supposed to eat the ginger between bites to"cleanse the palate".  Oh well  .

But, all that being said- I'm still not going to try it unless I'm out with someone like you who really knows what they're doing- not something I want to experiment on without an expert present. Thanks again.



			
				niteshft said:
			
		

> BBFan, good post! I never realized what went into preperation and I'm glad I haven't tried it without knowing that.


 
Thanks niteshft- but it was Stoney Bud who put up that info- he gets the credit there.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 19, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm in that program. I'll pm the details.  Probably do sushi 3 times a month.
> 
> I've only recently learned I've been eating it wrong- I put a slice of pickled ginger on top over the wasabi and dunk it in the soy sauce- was just told that you're supposed to eat the ginger between bites to"cleanse the palate". Oh well  .


 
You've only been eating it "wrong" for American sushi snobs. In Japan, other than normal politeness, there is no right or wrong way to eat sushi. If you want to put a slice of raw carrot on every bite, just tell the chef and he'll make it that way for you! He might even try one himself! hahaahaha

Traditionally, the ginger is used to prepare your mouth for the next flavor mix, but I've seen lots of Americans eat it with the bites of sushi. Don't stop if you like it that way!

There are a couple of rules to sushi, but they have nothing to do with the sushi itself. 

One is don't poke your chops into something and let them stand there. That is done at traditional Japanese funerals in a bowl of rice to honor the departed and symbolize giving them food to take on thier journey. It's considered very, very tacky to do it any other time.

Another is not pointing your chops at another person if it can be avoided. Its considered an act of aggression and impolite. When resting them, put them cross-ways (left to right or vice versa) so they don't point across the table at someone. It's ok if someone is sitting to your left or right as they aren't inline with the chops.

If serving sushi at home, NEVER serve it with knives on the table or at a place setting. Having a knife within view of guests is a direct insult and challenge to do battle in old Japan. Its just not done by those who are not preparing the sushi. You'll notice that a sushi chef NEVER points with the knife or his chops at a customer, even by accident.

Lots of very old customs with Japanese eating. There are maybe 2000 types of sushi. Who knows? Its impossible to get bored with it if you have a chef who will listen to you describe your likes or dislikes. Feel free to do so when eating somewhere. They WANT to know what you like or not. 

With Japanese, if you make an attempt to be very polite, even when you commit a culinary faux pas, (faux pas is a french term meaning "false step), they will forgive you silently for not knowing and it would be considered extremely rude of them to correct you with others present or EVER if you are a customer.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, yea...my bad.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 19, 2011)

In Florida, there is a fish named "Sailors Choice" that was a old-time sailing days favorite among the crew of a ship. Spot tail pinfish (Diplodus holbrooki) also known as porgy, spot and spot-tail porgy.

If scaled and cleaned whole, then put in one layer in a large glass baking dish and just covered with a 50/50 mix of milk and water and simmered until done, it's meat is pure white, sweet and fantastic to make fish patties from or use in any creamed fish chowder.

They can be caught at will anyplace in the intracoastal waterway or around rocks or reefs in Florida. Use a tiny gold hook with an equally tiny piece of fresh-dead shrimp using an ultra-light rod/reel setup.

They're also extremely good to use as bait for larger deep water fishing.



.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I have to go hunting but I have some pics of a 20 pound snapper I caught on a 4" purple rubber worm. I thought I had a tire..



Fun, aren't they?

My grandma caught one once, it was a big around as a washtub (honest)...she too thought she had a tire or bottom or...anything but a live catch! She caught it on...get this...a CANE POLE, took her 2 hours of struggling to finally bring the big guy close enough to shore for her to realize she needed help...big time! She got it, but WOW. This was at the lake I told of above! No clue as to weight.

On a fishing trip about 10 years ago, we decided to allow our boat to ground while we toked and drank on break. When the boat started moving upwards and out from shore, I looked over the side to see nothing but tail and shell on one side, the other showed head and shell...we were in a 14' flat flatbottom. That was the biggest snapper I ever saw in my life, must have been over 100 years old. True stories here....no embellishment at all. This too was at the same lake as above...


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 23, 2011)

the steelhead are runnin up here in oregon,I'll have one for supper tomarrow night.after that my chair and my pipe and my bed


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 23, 2011)

trailertrash said:
			
		

> the steelhead are runnin up here in oregon,I'll have one for supper tomarrow night.after that my chair and my pipe and my bed


  They close the river here in March, the big natives are running and they're trying to preserve them, to much subsestance and commercial netting in the river here,  catching steelhead, a rare treat for me anymore.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 16, 2011)

Just stocked the rivers here this year they stocked browns, brookies, rainbows,and tiger trout. I think Im gonna take my oldest boy and find my way to the river tomorrow. If its still raining it may have to be a solo mission its my only day off and Im going fishing...


----------



## Dancer (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I find fishing extremely relaxing and a great way to just get away from it all and think about things that are on my mind... it's also a great time to have a toke


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2011)

Give a man a fish, he'll eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish, He'll sit in a boat drinkin' beer.....


----------



## chris1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

I fish.... therefore I am !          ............ A fishin fanatic !!!!!!


----------



## Her Royal Highness (May 1, 2011)

i had to fich my matches out of my sofa wensday nite that count?


----------



## Ruffy (May 1, 2011)

in the east i loved bass, pike, musky,  fishin. now in the west theres 50 lb  gerrard rainbow, dolly varden, kokanee,  in 1000 foot deep, dambed lakes, looking up @ killer glaciers. fish on!


----------



## StoneyBud (May 1, 2011)

I was fishing on the bank of the Colorado river about 30 miles or so from the Hoover Dam. The spot I was fishing in was only accessible by driving on this loose sand road for about a half hour with the tires bagged out like half-filled balloons.

There were 6 of us and we set up tents and got a really good campsite going. 

Well, towards evening, I was pretty buzzed on booze and weed and set up a lawn recliner parallel with the river and right on the very edge of a nice deep spot and started casting a spoon lure with a treble hook.

More weed, more booze, more fun with the guys around the fire and I ended up sleeping in that chair, stretched out and my line in the water with the current pulling on the lure enough to keep it off the bottom.

I put the pole over the arm of the chair and tucked it under the other chair arm and dozed off.

At about 2am, I awoke with a huge YANK on the pole, (med-heavy with 15 pound test), and when I jerked the pole without thinking, it tipped me right into the damn river. 

I became fully awake about halfway to the water, it was a full moon out, so I could see pretty good. I landed right dab on top of my rod. It's probably the only reason it got saved. 

There was a short "beach" about 30 yards downstream and I swam for it while keeping my rod firmly in my grasp. I climbed out and after laughing a bit, started cranking in my line. 

The damn pole almost doubled over into the water! Whatever it was, (I had no idea at the time), it was still on!

I played it good and landed a striped bass that when held by its gills at shoulder level, it just touched the ground. A real beauty!

All six of us ate on that fish for the entire day starting with breakfast and finished it off the next day from the coolers. It was delicious!

Striped bass grilled over an open campfire and eaten in the fresh air is almost heaven.

I have no idea what the fish weighed and being a bunch of young men on a camping/drinking/gambling/getting high trip, we had no camera, just a lot of hungry men!

We drew straws on each night, with the previous losers standing out, and one person watched camp while the rest of us went into Vegas and raised hell and gambled. We each took a change of clothes and washed up in a gas station sink on the way, so we didn't seem like the Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 1, 2011)

Found a new use for a fly organizer, the mrs. took it to the dispensary!!!


----------



## hero4u2b (May 2, 2011)

In south florida snook, tarpon are what I like to target.. In the warmer months our inlets fill up with these fish.. Theres nothing like a nice morning. cool ocean breeze coming in off the ocean,  fishing Jupiter inlet using a live ladyfish for bait.. Hero


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 2, 2011)

hey hero, i've fished quite a bit a little south of jupiter, around lake worth, just catchin lady fish on a little trout rods a blast. Man I miss fishing Florida, I've got a cousin who lives on the other coast on pine island, he's about 10 miles from boca grande,I could talk all day about fishing.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 2, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> hey hero, I've fished quite a bit a little south of jupiter, around lake worth, just catchin lady fish on a little trout rods a blast. Man I miss fishing Florida, I've got a cousin who lives on the other coast on pine island, he's about 10 miles from boca grande,I could talk all day about fishing.


 
Man, you just reminded me of a fishing/camping trip I went on. 

If you go to the north side of Jupiter Inlet and look south-east, you'll see an island. A group of us canoed over to it and set up camp.

There is a small creek that passes from the head of the inlet to further down the inlet on the other end of the island.

At the crack of dawn, on an incoming tide, that creek will give up many, many fish of all kinds. It was like fishing in an aquarium.

Two of us caught enough fish to feed the group for the entire day in only 30 minutes.

The draw-back to camping there was the rats...hundreds of them. One guy had a CO2 pellet gun and he must have capped a hundred of them during the night. Big, healthy suckers. He called em "Zombie Rats" cause they kept on coming towards him even though he was killing em.

I was drunk and high....slept like a baby and got up just before dawn to fish!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

If it ever quite raining I'll go trout fishing, but the turkeys gods were good to me last week


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 2, 2011)

Gotta agree with stonybud on grilled striper while your camping,When I was a kid, me and my buds used to fish for stripers in San Francisco Bay,we'd take the AC TRANSIT to the Baitstore on Fruitdale Ave. in Oakland,then get on the next bus to Berkley. They had a pier that must of been a mile long, We'd catch all kinds of sharks, rays, stripers, perch, smelt, we just had a blast. When we got old enough to drive we'd follow the runs of stripers up the sac and san juaquin rivers. I got a Email this morning from my brother that the striper run on the feather River is just crazy this year.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 3, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If it ever quite raining I'll go trout fishing, but the turkeys gods were good to me last week


 Did you get a turkey OZ? My brother lives around oroville, cali. Man he has alot of gobbling going on, it's been along time since i trout fished a small river or creek.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (May 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice place to drop a line 4u.

Here is my effort at fishing a couple days ago.  The lake is finally warming and the fish are beginning to move..... I think, about the move anyway.  I also got three undersize bass and one koekoene and a trout.  The husband I was fishing with got the skunk.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 8, 2011)

Nice Bass TC, great scenery, I thought i'd try and post a pic from my days in Barron, wisconsin. I've always fished, circa 1954


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2013)

I do.

eace:


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 15, 2013)

Love trout fishing with a fly rod, all streams & brooks of course.


----------



## anglerguy78 (Jul 18, 2013)

Love all kinds of fishing, bass, trout, saltwater and love catching a good buzz before, during, and after fishing. My best striper tasted great. "Love the tug."


----------

